# WOOT off



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Today!  www.woot.com

Just sitting here for the last few minutes they've sold out of some flashlights and netbooks. Now they have watches up.


----------



## Cat (Nov 10, 2008)

I have a love/hate relationships with woot offs, lol. I've never managed to get a boc, and I'm chained to the 'puter.
Thanks for the heads up, I wouldn't have checked in there until later.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Ann - the watches are gone, now it's a Rippa driver for golfers.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

drivers gone. . . tv's now. . .and there were tripods earlier too. . .


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Now it is chop and grate set.
I don't think I have ever seen them move through so many different things.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

I never seem to get to the WOOT off in time to get anything. Every time I go back, things are sold out... I take this personally, I really do...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

HD camcorder up right now. . . .


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Decathlon Video Game with 2 Running Mats now


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

My goodness, they do move fast.  I guess that's not the place for me as I'm not an impulse shopper.  
Everytime I've bought something without thinking about it for a good long time I've regretted it. 
deb


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

They've got an HDTV up right now. . .

deb, usually they just have one deal per day.  Sometimes they will sell out before the end of the day but you usually have at least a little time to think. . . . but, yeah, when they do the woot offs you have to decide quick. . . They usually feature things that didn't sell out in the previous few months. . . ..


----------



## Mom of 4 (Oct 27, 2008)

The "R/C snack float" has been up for awhile!  Wish some people would get it already so we can get the next item!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Just got up and since I've been awake they've gone through a flashlight, a computer and are now on a Zune thingy.  An unprecedented second day of woot off?  I thought they only did them for one day. . . . .wow!

(we actually thought about the floaty snack thing for our friends with a pool but we decided that they might actually use it.     )


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Just got up and since I've been awake they've gone through a flashlight, a computer and are now on a Zune thingy. An unprecedented second day of woot off? I thought they only did them for one day. . . . .wow!


They almost always last 2-3 days. Most are around 60 hours. They did them slightly more often than usual earlier this year, and one or two may have been less than a day. But those were the exception, not the rule.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Ah!  I thought they were one day things. . . .I haven't been "wooting" that long.   . . . .good to know. . .thanks!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

iRobot Roomba 415 Robotic Vacuum with 2 Virtual Walls


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

Oh NO! Another place to spend money...

EllenR


----------



## ellesu (Feb 19, 2009)

Okay, I'm excited.  I've been "wooting" for awhile now, but I've never managed to spot a WOOT-off.  Haven't bought anything yet, but I'll keep watching.  

Last Saturday I bought 4 tee shirts from woot.  The shirts are going in my adult(ish) kids' stockings at the mountain cabin I've rented for Christmas, and....we've going to have a group "woot tee shirt" Christmas picture made.  (I'll post it here.)


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

ellesu said:


> Okay, I'm excited. I've been "wooting" for awhile now, but I've never managed to spot a WOOT-off. Haven't bought anything yet, but I'll keep watching.
> 
> Last Saturday I bought 4 tee shirts from woot. The shirts are going in my adult(ish) kids' stockings at the mountain cabin I've rented for Christmas, and....we've going to have a group "woot tee shirt" Christmas picture made. (I'll post it here.)


slickdeals.net has it all covered


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Do any of you check woot almost every day?  I just bookmarked it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I try to. . . .there's a Firefox add on that will keep track when your browser is open as to what's up.  I usually just remember to check it first thing in the morning.  The gadget thing is useful during a woot off though, because it lets you know when the product changes.

Right now it's a hard drive.. . .DH says it's a decent, though not great, deal, but we don't need a hard drive.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I have Woot in my RSS feed, so I do see it every day.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

I didn't buy anything but the commenters were hilarious!


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Still going by the way... this has to be a record for them... 2+ days?


----------



## Cat (Nov 10, 2008)

They've had three day woot offs, before. Now, a _four_ day would be new to me. 

There are sites like http://www.mywoot.net/ and http://www.bagsofcrap.com/trackers.html which allow you to hear when a new woot is posted, and also relieves woot of some traffic.


----------



## Mom of 4 (Oct 27, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> Do any of you check woot almost every day? I just bookmarked it.


Benefit of west coast time zone. I check it every night before I go to bed so no worries of it being sold out before I see it.
Am really liking the Kids Woot site too. Have already gotten two Christmas presents from it.


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

Mom of 4 said:


> Benefit of west coast time zone. I check it every night before I go to bed so no worries of it being sold out before I see it.
> Am really liking the Kids Woot site too. Have already gotten two Christmas presents from it.


Your time is your strategic advantage


----------



## Cat (Nov 10, 2008)

boc! boc! boc! NOW!


----------



## Cat (Nov 10, 2008)

poo. bag o' nuttin for me.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Cat said:


> boc! boc! boc! NOW!


 Of course! Its always on my drive home...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

no one seems to want to buy a 'screaming monkey with woot cape'.  It's been up at least 10 minutes and no sales yet. . . .. ..

edit:  on second thought, maybe they're just refreshing slow. . . . .


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

WoW!  They're doing another woot off today:  www.woot.com

Just put up a 42" TV. . . . .


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

pistachios anyone?
2-32 oz bags.. $19


----------



## rla1996 (Oct 28, 2008)

Now they have "Sound & Charge Speaker Valet with Onboard Charging
$19.99"  for your ipod, celphone and such


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Dangit, I've missed most of today. Stupid work obligations...


----------



## rla1996 (Oct 28, 2008)

STILL WOOT OFF!!!! On both normal and kids woot.  Right now: HP Pavilion Desktop with Dual Core Processor and 6GB RAM
$349.99 and on kids: Backyard Safari Underground Time Capsule
$6.99


----------



## Mom of 4 (Oct 27, 2008)

Kids Woot-off!  I'd be totally excited except for I am not going to be home all day! 
I have already gotten some great Christmas gifts from Kids Woot!


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

I can't believe this is still going on... they've been getting longer and longer each time!

This is the current item:

*Cuisinart Grind & Brew 10-Cup Coffee Maker with Gold Tone Filter
$54.99 + $5 shipping*


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

911jason said:


> I can't believe this is still going on... they've been getting longer and longer each time!
> 
> This is the current item:
> 
> ...


Wow, I wish I'd seen that, great price. That's the coffee maker we have, it's very good.

Betsy


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

1.99 for this screaming monkey with Woot cape:


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

ummm.  Maybe not.  

Betsy


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Whenever a Woot Off is going, I leave Woot open in a tab on my browser and every few minutes go and refresh the page to see what the new item is... they're on a stuffed monkey wearing a Woot cape right now, so I think they may be nearing the bottom of the proverbial barrel.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

And people accuse ME of not having a life...


Betsy


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> And people accuse ME of not having a life...
> 
> 
> Betsy


Let me clarify that...



911jason said:


> Whenever *I AM ON MY COMPUTER WHILE* a Woot Off is going, I leave Woot open in a tab on my browser and every few minutes go and refresh the page to see what the new item is... they're on a stuffed monkey wearing a Woot cape right now, so I think they may be nearing the bottom of the proverbial barrel.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Last time a monkey was one of the last one or two offerings. . .so. . .yeah. . .I think we're about through. . . . .


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

I far back as I can recall, the Screaming monkey with Woot cape is one of the last items during a woot-off. The only other item I've seen has been the flashing USB Woot-off lights.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

911jason said:


> I can't believe this is still going on... they've been getting longer and longer each time!
> 
> This is the current item:
> 
> ...





Betsy the Quilter said:


> Wow, I wish I'd seen that, great price. That's the coffee maker we have, it's very good.
> 
> Betsy


If you're still interested Betsy, it's back up on the Yahoo version called Sellout.Woot... this time it's $5 less, but it's refurbished, I don't know if you care about that.

http://shopping.yahoo.com/#woot



Cuisinart Grind & Brew 10-Cup Coffee Maker with Gold Tone Filter
$49.99 + $5 shipping

Condition:
Refurbished
Products:
1 Cuisinart DGB-600 Chrome/Black Grind & Brew 10-Cup Coffee Maker w/ Thermal Carafe 
1 Cuisinart Gold Tone Filter


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

mom133d said:


> I far back as I can recall, the Screaming monkey with Woot cape is one of the last items during a woot-off. The only other item I've seen has been the flashing USB Woot-off lights.


Other than those, I've seen the LeakFrog, Bag of Crap (only once), and various other cheap trinkets ($0.99 or less each) close out a wootoff.


----------



## Cat (Nov 10, 2008)

Another WootOff today! www.woot.com

20% off and free s&h for some shirt woots, too ($12.00). www.shirt.woot.com [edit: oops, wrong shirt woot, it's today's woot, but I think it's funny. THIS is the sale link --> http://shirt.woot.com/reckoning]
Like this one (someone posted this here when it was the woot shirt of the day.)
http://shirt.woot.com/friends.aspx?k=13396


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Another woot off kids. Right now its those nifty "rabbit corkscrews" for $8


----------



## angelmum3 (Sep 12, 2010)

mom133d said:


> Another woot off kids. Right now its those nifty "rabbit corkscrews" for $8


must've missed it - its showing smoke alarms ( 2 for $39.99)


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Oh darn, I missed the Storm umbrella and the 12 in 1 knife  

I just love watching for what the heck they come up with next  

I usually miss the one thing I actually want because I can't watch all the time.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I got one of those usb turntables for converting LPs to mp3 that we discussed in a saturday night chat recently.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

So far I haven't seen anything good


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Now that Hand Axe might be useful for some things


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

My boyfriend is hoping one of those tablets they had for sale a few days ago pops up. I don't think there's anything I really need, but I've been keeping an eye on it, just in case. I bought one of those eco-canteens about a week ago and am still looking forward to that arriving!


----------

